# disable DELETE button in gmail or google apps



## iinfi (Apr 8, 2008)

is there any way to disable DELETE mail button in gmail or google apps?

i know gmail whn launched did not have a delete button. then introduced it later only. but i dont want it. is there a way.

also, is there a way to move all mails n chats frm my gmail account to my google apps??


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

No

and 

No

 I also searched for a way to move stuff from my gmail to google apps but cannot.. so just forwarded few important emails and chat transcripts..

would be glad to know if some solution exists 


_


----------



## iinfi (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks


----------



## slugger (Apr 8, 2008)

iinfi said:


> also, is there a way to move all mails n chats frm my gmail account to my google apps??




it is a 2-step process

download *all * ur google mails using POP3

and then use *Google Email Uploader*


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

slugger said:


> it is a 2-step process
> 
> download *all * ur google mails using POP3
> 
> and then use *Google Email Uploader*


thanks a lot man 

I should have done a bit more search 


_


----------



## iinfi (Apr 8, 2008)

yea i had seen this b4 ... but 2 gb of mails is wat i have ...
simply cant upload that ...


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

iinfi said:


> yea i had seen this b4 ... but 2 gb of mails is wat i have ...
> simply cant upload that ...


oh! 

I just have some 50 mb of stuff 



_


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2008)

hey .. look wat i found ...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85243


----------

